# Walk in access-Misleading



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I just left the Ogden office with some information about the WIA. I have been reading through them and seen several that list Turkey. If you look at the dates they say "Between August 15 and December 31 for the years 2008,2009 and 2010. You need to watch the dates. Even though it lists Turkeys, it is not open to hunt them. They have made the mistake of listing Turkey on them when you cannot hunt them. They say to go by the dates that are listed. I would hate to see someone get a ticket for a mistake the DWR made. I wish I would have found that before I bought my license.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Reb8600!!! The program is a great one. You do have to do your homework though. Sometimes I think they list animals that can be hunted and they know full well there aren't any on the property. Maybe it's the land owner just checking boxes off of what he will allow to be hunted on his place. I wouldn't put a lot of credibility to what it says can be hunted. That is where your own scouting will pay off.

Good luck on your hunt!

PM sent.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I looked up some of that on the F & G website last fall and noticed some dates conflicts- I emailed the person in charge for that area and he emailed me back saying the dates were incorrect- this was for a northern unit.


----------

